# Funny Observances



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Last night I went to the Jazz game, and what a game it was. I enjoyed the triple overtime game and the fact that they won, despite trying to give it away a few times by missing free throws. At the game I noticed a couple things that made me scratch my head. I figured this would be a great place to throw them out there and let people respond, laugh, and add their own antidotes of funny things they see people do. 

-After drinking my large Coke I had to use the bathroom. When I walked in, the guy in the stall a couple down from me was taking a leak. But not wanting to use the common convention of using the zipper in his shorts for its intended purpose, or even undoing the button or snap he had one leg of his shorts pulled all the way up exposing his pasty white thigh and he was peeing out the bottom of his shorts. 

-The seats I was given were upper bowl and it was nowhere near a sellout crowd. The row in front of me was mostly empty except for a single guy who stayed through a few minutes in the second quarter then took off. When he left he left his Coke cup sitting in the cup holder. A few minutes later a different guy who was seat searching saw the empty cluster of seats in front of me and plopped down. After getting settled in he noticed the Coke cup. And like it was his he picked it up and started drinking it, same straw and all. Maybe I'm a germaphobe, but my lips wouldn’t be touching the straw in some random cup at a Jazz game. 

If you have any interesting observations let’s hear them to add some laughs to the day.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe the guy taking a leak was showing off for ya

The guy that drank the drink sounds like he was thirsty and didn't want to pay the 7 bucks for a coke. Gross!


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

All I can think of about the random cup is its a good thing it wasnt a chew spit cup :O>>: thats would have even been funnier


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For the price of a ticket and a large coke perhaps two guys were doing the buddy system. One got to watch the first quarter and some of the second along with having half of his share of the coke. He then went outside and gave the ticket stub to his buddy who paid most of the cost and then he came in, got the rest of the game and soda. 

These are strange times. :mrgreen:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Duckking88 said:


> All I can think of about the random cup is its a good thing it wasnt a chew spit cup :O>>: thats would have even been funnier


I have seen that happen as a graveyard janitor at Jordan Common theater. My buddy thought he was gonna get a free beer, just chew spit. I LMAO! :lol:

We used to have a polociy. If it is candy and it was STILL WRAPPED AND INTACT why not go for it! We did have a few guys that would see a half a pizza left and would eat it. Never my twin and I.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Duckking88 said:
> 
> 
> > All I can think of about the random cup is its a good thing it wasnt a chew spit cup :O>>: thats would have even been funnier
> ...


So you guys also worked at the same job? How does that work when you go in for an interview? Did you both interview at the same time and say this is a 2fer deal? :lol: I would be down for eating the wrapped stuff, hell I might even finish off a half eaten pizza.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Hahaha I'm kind of surprised that's all you saw. I think jazz games rank pretty far up there on my list of places to witness bizarre people.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

jahan said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Duckking88 said:
> ...


Yes. He joined 1st. There was a $200 bonus if you got someone else to join up for graveyard janitor. Then the new guy got $200 as well if they stayed over 60 days. Ha $400 was nice for such a crappy job! We did find a box of Mrs. Fields Cookies once. Yep we all had one. We bent the rule that night!

The best was a couple that decided to "get busy" after the film in the top isles. Just a little comon sense would dictate that if there is still food on the ground and the lights are still on the janitors are coming eventually. My supervisior was with me and we just waited until they saw us 3 mins later. :lol: They were red as hell with embaressment as they passed by us.  I asked if we were gonna report them. My supervisor said "no" and I told him "then you are cleaning that row!"

We also had a guy that was going through the garbabges. He was getting the 3D glasses out of the trash to put them on his TV. He claimed he invented 3D glasses and that the military stole the invention from him. :shock:


----------

